# Please Help 7 week old puppy w/ weak hind legs



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Our new puppy Samson Ebert Puckett is having some issues with his hind legs.

Please see video on link below and advise your thoughts.

So far, we have taken him to the vet, she advised some pain in his hips when extending his legs. 

We are taking him to 2 Hands, 4 Paws in LA for a 2nd opinion on Monday, but wanted to reach out to the knowledgeable forum for your advice.

Samson has a bad front right paw from an injury last week that seems to keep getting hurt. Hurt himself nipping at my neighbors dog's feet yesterday. She came down on him, mostly on his bad paw. I think the fall might be what is hurting the little guy.

Am I freaking out, or should I get him X-rayed??? 

Please keep in mind last night and this morning he was hardly able to walk.

Energy still seems kind of low also.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFQZtgVruDw&feature=youtu.be

Thank you for all your help in Advance.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

His back legs certainly don't look good but I don't see a problem with his front legs. What happened to his tail--it has no hair! 

How old was he when you got him and where did you get him from? Has he been to the vet yet?


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

In order….

His tail had some spots on the skin. The day I got him I took him DIRECTLY to the vet. They gave me some anti's to give to him and the spots have gone away and his hair is growing back.

He turns 8 weeks old on Saturday, I have had him for exactly two weeks today.

I bought him from an a guy I found on the web… If I never talk to him again, I'll be very happy.

I am almost positive my dog has been away from his mom for a long time.. The vet thinks the spots on his tail from sitting in his own waste. (previous owner mind you!!!)

We are just trying to show him love and give him a nice home.

Kp



BowWowMeow said:


> His back legs certainly don't look good but I don't see a problem with his front legs. What happened to his tail--it has no hair!
> 
> How old was he when you got him and where did you get him from? Has he been to the vet yet?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if he was kept in a tiny enclosure without any stimulation and not let run around on grass or in a larger place perhaps his muscles are weak due to that
probably fed junk food
get him on a high quality food without corn or wheat or soy 
and he ought to blossom
pray it is all poor nutrition and neglect!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Seems like he needs some major TLC... hard to say without knowing his history, and your veterinarian is your best bet at finding out what it wrong with him... but I definitely think proper, GOOD nutrition is in order and allow him room to play with his toys, walk around, stretch out while he sleeps, etc... normal puppy things. 

From the video, it looks like he has a stiff back end and no muscle mass on his back legs.

What are you feeding him right now?


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Wild Wolf,

I have him on RAW. Steak and Chicken mostly. Raw egg mixed in the AM. Going to introduce ground turkey over the weekend.

He is getting major TLC. Between my son, his mom (who comes to visit) and my neighbor and I are all doing our part.

To your point, his back legs are smaller than his front. (muscle wise) 

He has room to play and once we are home will post up in living room.

It seems to get pretty bad when he wakes up from naps.

Thank you for taking the time to respond.

Kp



Wild Wolf said:


> Seems like he needs some major TLC... hard to say without knowing his history, and your veterinarian is your best bet at finding out what it wrong with him... but I definitely think proper, GOOD nutrition is in order and allow him room to play with his toys, walk around, stretch out while he sleeps, etc... normal puppy things.
> 
> From the video, it looks like he has a stiff back end and no muscle mass on his back legs.
> 
> What are you feeding him right now?


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Diesel,

I am pretty sure he and his brother were kept in an apartment. Pretty sure they were not given much room to run around. 

The broker (I don't think I should call him a breeder) tried to give me the kibble he was feeding him, but I told him not to bother.

Thank you for your feedback and taking the time to reply. 

Kp



my boy diesel said:


> if he was kept in a tiny enclosure without any stimulation and not let run around on grass or in a larger place perhaps his muscles are weak due to that
> probably fed junk food
> get him on a high quality food without corn or wheat or soy
> and he ought to blossom
> pray it is all poor nutrition and neglect!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You guys are doing things right, his previous situation was obviously one of neglect (unless he has some disease or illness the vet hasn't identified)... with some intensive care at home you should see some improvement fairly quickly... please keep us posted, I'd like to hear how he does in a few weeks from now.

Are you feeding a balanced raw diet of muscle meat, smaller softer bones and organ meat? Correct ratios? Just review this website to make sure you have your ratios correct:

What to Feed


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do check. It is very important to get the right balance of soft bone and meat. If not, better to feed a good quality food for puppies.

It sounds like you are going everything you can to give him a good start.


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Wild Wolf,

Def feeding him a balanced diet. Thank you again for your help. I'll keep you posted.

Kp



Wild Wolf said:


> You guys are doing things right, his previous situation was obviously one of neglect (unless he has some disease or illness the vet hasn't identified)... with some intensive care at home you should see some improvement fairly quickly... please keep us posted, I'd like to hear how he does in a few weeks from now.
> 
> Are you feeding a balanced raw diet of muscle meat, smaller softer bones and organ meat? Correct ratios? Just review this website to make sure you have your ratios correct:
> 
> What to Feed


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Jocoyn,

I might not have had a dog for almost 17 years, but I am familiar with RAW, my mother is introduced her dogs to it years ago, she runs a co-op in So Cal.

I loved your post about the handler who helped you become a better handler. Very informative. I admire your honesty. That post is one of the main reason I joined this forum.

Kp



jocoyn said:


> Do check. It is very important to get the right balance of soft bone and meat. If not, better to feed a good quality food for puppies.
> 
> It sounds like you are going everything you can to give him a good start.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote "Hurt himself nipping at my neighbors dog's feet yesterday. She came down on him, mostly on his bad paw. I think the fall might be what is hurting the little guy."

what happened here ? 
He was nipping at the neighbour's dog's feet and then what ?
Sounds like the other dog hurt him , so that is one thing you have to do with young dogs which 6 to 8 weeks is when compared to an adult.
Back injuries for example can happen . 
Where does the fall come in ? Was he dropped from a height . 

quote
"I have him on RAW. Steak and Chicken mostly. Raw egg mixed in the AM. Going to introduce ground turkey over the weekend"

where is his source for macro minerals , calcium , and other minerals and fat .


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Carmspack,

When Sammy was nipping at the other dogs feet, the dog tried to jump and move out of the way. She tripped over her legs and landed on his bad paw. She came down on more than his paw. The fall was the other dog falling on him. (Sorry, should have described better)

The fats he gets from the chicken and beef. As far as nutrients and vitamins, I mixed in some broccoli, carrots and zucchini in with his chicken and eggs this morning and he loved it!! He also enjoys eating baby carrots by themselves.

Sorry for delay, and thanks in advance for any feedback you might have.

Kp 



carmspack said:


> quote "Hurt himself nipping at my neighbors dog's feet yesterday. She came down on him, mostly on his bad paw. I think the fall might be what is hurting the little guy."
> 
> what happened here ?
> He was nipping at the neighbour's dog's feet and then what ?
> ...


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't have any better advice than the others.. but I just wanted to post something so I can get updates on this thread.. 

I really hope that you figure this out for him.. sounds like he came from a not so great place and you seem to be doing everythign you can to make it the oposite. Thank you for "rescuing" him.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

It's very difficult to tell and I watched the video twice. The second time I looked has his tail. I live very close to you in CC, 5 miles north of LAX. (Slauson/Sepulveda.. If you need something like a vet referral, I would be happy to point you in the right direction.

I am not the guy to speak to you about raw food. Sorry, that is not my for-te. But, I think with a little bit of time on your side, you will be okay. The ligamentation at that age is wobbly. At 15 weeks Bella is jumping on a tall couch and bed, charging and being a big PITB, but that's the breed we love.. She likes to unravel the toilet paper roll...


Puppy Convention..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hi Samson looks like you still need a source of calcium and other minerals . This is very important for bone development.

If the other dog fell on him maybe he is sore . 
If you were to take you fingers and press into his shoulder or along the spine (gently) is there any area that he would show sensitivity to?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if you are not giving bones you must supplement with calcium
it is critical to avoid imbalances
you can give boneless muscle meat but you have got to supplement due to the phosphorus in the meat

quite honestly if this was a healthy puppy i would say go for raw only 
but at least during the recovery time it is my opinion that a super quality puppy food would be suit him

of course it is your dog but at least a puppy food would have all the nutrients he needs in balanced ratios without guesswork


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Diesel,

I give him bones. He had some T-Bones early this week. I give him chicken thighs. I cut some of the meat off, but leave some on the bone so we has to work to get some of the meat off.

I feel confident that I have a good balance with his diet.(will continue to read and experiment) I am firmly against kibble. There are just too many bad carbs in most of the options out there. His body cannot use and breakdown a lot of the stuff in kibble.

Kp



my boy diesel said:


> if you are not giving bones you must supplement with calcium
> it is critical to avoid imbalances
> you can give boneless muscle meat but you have got to supplement due to the phosphorus in the meat
> 
> ...


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Carm,

I have been massaging Sammy whenever I get a chance. I cant find a tender area other than the front paw.

I look at other calcium sources. A half cup of cabbage or a cup of bok choy provides almost as much absorb-able calcium as a glass of milk.

Thanks again for feedback.

Kp



carmspack said:


> hi Samson looks like you still need a source of calcium and other minerals . This is very important for bone development.
> 
> If the other dog fell on him maybe he is sore .
> If you were to take you fingers and press into his shoulder or along the spine (gently) is there any area that he would show sensitivity to?


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

sehrgutcsg,

I'm going to El Segundo animal hospital now, but would def visit another vet for another opinion.

Thank you very much!

Kp



sehrgutcsg said:


> It's very difficult to tell and I watched the video twice. The second time I looked has his tail. I live very close to you in CC, 5 miles north of LAX. (Slauson/Sepulveda.. If you need something like a vet referral, I would be happy to point you in the right direction.
> 
> I am not the guy to speak to you about raw food. Sorry, that is not my for-te. But, I think with a little bit of time on your side, you will be okay. The ligamentation at that age is wobbly. At 15 weeks Bella is jumping on a tall couch and bed, charging and being a big PITB, but that's the breed we love.. She likes to unravel the toilet paper roll...
> 
> ...


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Wyoung,

"Thank you for "rescuing" him." - To know Sammy, is to love him. New to GSD's and this guy has my heart. We are going to make it through whatever we have to. 

Keith, Keith Jr and Samson 4 Ever!!

Kp



wyoung2153 said:


> I don't have any better advice than the others.. but I just wanted to post something so I can get updates on this thread..
> 
> I really hope that you figure this out for him.. sounds like he came from a not so great place and you seem to be doing everythign you can to make it the oposite. Thank you for "rescuing" him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

T-bones and this "I look at other calcium sources. A half cup of cabbage or a cup of bok choy provides almost as much absorb-able calcium as a glass of milk."

are not good sources for calcium and other minerals for your dog.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Might help everyone out if you actually posted what you feed in detail. 

From what you've mentioned so far, it is far from being a complete and healthy diet. When dealing with a puppy, even being slightly off can cause huge problems. I'm sorry you're so very against kibble; however, you can get premade barf diets that are 100% complete, all you have to do is thaw them out. I would highly suggest going that route. 

Your puppy did not have the best start in life, and currently he looks like he's struggling to thrive. Sadly, any damage that occurs now could be lifelong


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote 
Cow’s milk has good bioavailability of calcium (about 30 to 35%). It is estimated that without milk and milk products in the diet, less than half of the calcium requirements would be met. In fact, adolescents in Canada who have a Western type of diet are unlikely to meet their recommendations for calcium if they do not consume milk or milk products.3
Plant foods contain many vitamins and minerals that are important for a balanced diet and can be a source of calcium. However, generally speaking, plant foods contain a considerable amount of inhibitory substances, such as oxalates and phytates. These bind to calcium and form insoluble salt complexes, thus decreasing calcium absorption.3 For example, cooked spinach contains 115 mg calcium per serving (125 mL or ½ cup), but only an estimated 5% (6 mg in absolute value) of it is actually absorbed. This is very little compared to the 32% (i.e. 101 mg) of milk’s calcium absorbed. Therefore, one would have to consume about 8 cups of spinach to obtain the same amount of available calcium found in 1 cup of milk 

do you know how much bio-available calcium a growing pup needs?

Not only does calcium contribute to bone formation and density , calcium has a very important role in nerve conduction, heart beat, muscle contraction .

Other minerals are necessary to allow enzymes to do their business , and on and on.

Experience in having been a raw feeder well over 25 years now, many litters of GSD pups, and many generations in succession , fed raw -- coming out hale and hearty, orthopedically sound , have me concerned that what your little guy is getting is not appropriate for his needs.

I would rather have you feed a good commercially available kibble .
If that was my pup I would tell you this .


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Carm - I'm very confident in Samson's diet at this point. Thank you for your posts. I'll post his diet in a sec but I'm not trying to make this thread about his diet. 

Last couple days have been a mix of ground chicken, chicken thighs, some sirloin squares, eggs, broccoli, carrots and zucchini. Will work in ground duck next week. 

I understand how important diet is for a growing puppy. 

Kp


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you are missing the point about the necessity of bone , in adequate supply and minerals.
Broccoli , has a chemical isothyocyanate which is liver toxic, carrots in whole form are not digested . Zucchini offers little to a dog.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

You posted a video of your puppy with structural/mobility issues... you asked for the forum's opinion... the forum tells you there is potential malnutrition at play. Thus, this post is going to be about food. 

The diet you have posted, currently post, etc, is very lacking. Veggies DO NOT truly fulfill your pup's nutritional needs! So basically you're feeding muscle meat, some bone, and a bunch of fillers... you are missing the MOST important part and I can see why your pup is acting a bit deficient 

Honestly, of all the helpful people on this forum, I'd listen to Carmen as she's had a lot of success feeding raw. Most importantly, she's had success feeding growing puppies a raw diet... you can completely screw up a fully developed dog's diet and not have nearly the same effect as when you screw up a developing puppy's diet 

Please stop being defensive, take the advice, and help your little pup out!


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

E.rigby and Carm,

Been away from the cpu and didnt feel like replying from my phone. 

I didnt want this thread to turn into a debate over a RAW diet (too late). Not everyone is going to agree with a RAW diet. This is my first time with a GSD and I turned to the forum for questions about his hips and legs and what you guys have seen in regards to injuries and or how they develop. 

E.rigby - Thank you for pointing out the pre-made BARF diets. I'm looking into them and think I can make them myself at a cheaper price. As far as taking the advice...what advice is that? buy high grade kibble?? No thanks.

Samson is currently eating - chicken thighs, t-bones, ground chicken (whole chicken, bone included), sirloin cubes (treats for training), eggs, broccoli, zucchini and carrots and have ground duck (whole duck) and will be thawing it out soon and introducing it. Chicken bones – in common with all raw bones (duck next??) are a balanced and biologically appropriate source of the bone forming minerals calcium and phosphorous.

I also have purchased the Honest Kitchens perfect form and invigor herbal supplements.

Contrary to Carm's opinion, I am not giving Samson whole veggies. I currently grate them, but am looking to buy a better blender/juicer to switch over to. There are a lot of medical people who disagree with Carms stance that broccoli is bad for dogs. Everyone agrees lots of broccoli is bad for dogs, but in moderation is great for dogs. 

Just because I disagree with Carm, doesnt mean I'm defensive, she has an opinion and so do I. Dr Ian Billinghurst thinks broccoli, spinach, celery, bok choy, kale, carrots and zucchini are all good to feed to a dog.

Carm - My bad for the typo, I admitted that "I'll look at other calcium sources"..... take it easy on people trying to do the right thing. you back someone in a corner, they are going to get defensive. Maybe go e.Rigby's route and post suggestions that can help correct an issue you might see. Beside suggesting kibble, you have made no positive suggestion to this convo. Other than "he needs calcium and other minerals..." You have a bright future in politics.

25 years feeding RAW to puppies and no suggestions other than get a high grade kibble?? Thanks...:help:

---------------------

For those that asked to keep up on Sammy's progress. He is doing great. Looks like he was just a little roughed up from when the dog fell on him. He is growing every day, has his energy back and is running and hopping around the house. I'll post another video soon.




e.rigby said:


> You posted a video of your puppy with structural/mobility issues... you asked for the forum's opinion... the forum tells you there is potential malnutrition at play. Thus, this post is going to be about food.
> 
> The diet you have posted, currently post, etc, is very lacking. Veggies DO NOT truly fulfill your pup's nutritional needs! So basically you're feeding muscle meat, some bone, and a bunch of fillers... you are missing the MOST important part and I can see why your pup is acting a bit deficient
> 
> ...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually I think you will find that on this forum, raw is very much promoted. Many, many members here feed raw and/or advocate for it. But not all raw diets are created equal. Raw is much more than just raw meats with other fillers and veggies and your earlier posts left out the bone being ground into the meat sources so that's probably what freaked people out.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not once did you mention the dogs diet in this manner "Samson is currently eating - chicken thighs, t-bones, ground chicken (whole chicken, bone included), sirloin cubes (treats for training), eggs, broccoli, zucchini and carrots and have ground duck (whole duck) and will be thawing it out soon and introducing it. Chicken bones – in common with all raw bones (duck next??) are a balanced and biologically appropriate source of the bone forming minerals calcium and phosphorous"

what you said "I have him on RAW. Steak and Chicken mostly. Raw egg mixed in the AM. Going to introduce ground turkey over the weekend" 
and "The fats he gets from the chicken and beef. As far as nutrients and vitamins, I mixed in some broccoli, carrots and zucchini in with his chicken and eggs this morning and he loved it!! He also enjoys eating baby carrots by themselves"
and this one is vastly different than the diet you just provided ! "I give him bones. He had some T-Bones early this week. I give him chicken thighs. I cut some of the meat off, but leave some on the bone so we has to work to get some of the meat off."

Because that would be missing bone - a T-Bone , is not consumed , and is sharp because of the butcher's cut .

here your answer to the lack of calcium was "I look at other calcium sources. A half cup of cabbage or a cup of bok choy provides almost as much absorb-able calcium as a glass of milk."

once again a far different answer than your most recent one which tells of meat with its own bone in a ground form. 

there are many people that feed steak, and chicken breasts , or hamburger/ground meat , maybe with rice , all meat no bone . That would be horribly deficient .

You would have a calcium deficiency , secondary hyperparathyroidism.

Too much liver -- Vitamin A toxicosis. No liver , possible anaemia . 



You were sharp with Jocoyn who also recommended a puppy food (assuming commercial) . Many , if not most that took interest in this thread were concerned with the diet -- 

there are many people that feed steak, and chicken breasts , or hamburger/ground meat , maybe with rice , all meat no bone . That would be horribly deficient .

You would have a calcium deficiency , possible secondary hyperparathyroidism.

Too much liver -- Vitamin A toxicosis. No liver , possible anaemia . 

Too little protein muscle and skeletal atrophy. Immune problems .

sometimes getting all the information you need to send a good answer are not forthcoming --- like pulling teeth.

The "Carm's" stance on broccoli is from AVMA and CVMA.

I have corresponded with Billinghurst, I have spoken to his rival Lonsdale over the phone , and I know close personal friends of the Pitcairns . I ask a lot of questions. 

And yes , even though I have fed raw for over 25 years with my own dogs , it would be a lot longer if I included the house GSD that we had when I was still with my parents as a child. Every Saturday morning I would walk the miles from sub-division land to the new strip plaza where there was a butcher . They would reserve a bucket of off cuts and grizzle , guts and necks and wings that would be the food for the dog . Rain or shine . Old country style .

When I have pups , if the person is not able or willing to feed raw , or if they can't or won't do it correctly I would far rather have them feed a good quality kibble -- and I do my research there so I am prepared to make recommendations. 

what the heck " Beside suggesting kibble, you have made no positive suggestion to this convo. Other than "he needs calcium and other minerals..." You have a bright future in politics" 25 years feeding RAW to puppies and no suggestions other than get a high grade kibble?? Thanks...









oh brother . seems no good deed goes unpunished . spent too much time on this one -- good luck


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*will continue to read and experiment)*

but what we are saying is that with a malnourished puppy you cant read and experiment
i have no issue with raw properly done
a malnourished puppy is already behind and needs balanced nutrition and cant miss even one vitamin or mineral a day 
if he had been cared for properly and has no health issues you would have the luxury of experimentation 

with this puppy there is no room for error but hey it is your dog
if he has health issues already you are certainly not going to fix him up with experiments but he probably wont get a whole lot worse


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

this might help you

Bone And Food Values For Raw Feeding Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

and this
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/the-role-of-calcium-in-your-dogs-diet/


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, underestimated the passion in this group. I need to be more detailed when reaching out and be prepared for any criticism if I'm not. 

I explained numerous times I didn't want to go into all details of his diet. I'm still learning RAW, BUT his diet is being supervised by someone that has been feeding BARF to her animals years. This is The entire reason I wanted to pick people's brains on what else might have been the issue. And, the thread got hijacked and snowballed into what I thought it would. Lesson learned. 

Thanks to everyone for the great feedback I did get a ton out of this post. 

Kp




Liesje said:


> Actually I think you will find that on this forum, raw is very much promoted. Many, many members here feed raw and/or advocate for it. But not all raw diets are created equal. Raw is much more than just raw meats with other fillers and veggies and your earlier posts left out the bone being ground into the meat sources so that's probably what freaked people out.


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, I get that. 100%. I should have been more detailed. My bad. First thing I did was take him to the vet and get him to my RAW expert. 

My pup is thriving the last few days. Just needed the right mix of rest, the right food and TLC. 

Thanks for the link. Will dive into it after work. Thanks for everything diesel. 

Kp 




my boy diesel said:


> *will continue to read and experiment)*
> 
> but what we are saying is that with a malnourished puppy you cant read and experiment
> i have no issue with raw properly done
> ...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Glad to hear Sampson's growing his locks back! Good for him and good for you...


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

because of my dogs preexisting health issue i am not comfortable giving bones
i supplement with calcium tablets 
it is working wonderfully but there is a ratio you have to follow
good luck


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

samsonpuckett_gsd said:


> Yeah, underestimated the passion in this group. I need to be more detailed when reaching out and be prepared for any criticism if I'm not.
> 
> I explained numerous times I didn't want to go into all details of his diet. I'm still learning RAW, BUT his diet is being supervised by someone that has been feeding BARF to her animals years. This is The entire reason I wanted to pick people's brains on what else might have been the issue. And, the thread got hijacked and snowballed into what I thought it would. Lesson learned.
> 
> ...


You'll learn rather quick  and to take the negatives with a grain of salt. Just remember too that people generally are trying to help and if you aren't understanding why something keeps being brought up then ask. The diet was a valid subject to bring up. We don't know your experience with dogs and diets like you do, so try to be as detailed as possible when you post things.. then there are those that bully just to bully and you will just have to ignore them  

Thanks for clarifying everything, I was even getting frustrated for everyone else until you got more detailed. 

I am glad that your pup seems to be doing better! always a good sign! :hug:


----------



## samsonpuckett_gsd (Apr 9, 2014)

Wyoung,

Thanks for the feedback. Will def be as detailed as possible next time. 

I hate replying from my phone and I get lazy.... Next time I'll just wait until I get to cpu or tablet.

Kp



wyoung2153 said:


> You'll learn rather quick  and to take the negatives with a grain of salt. Just remember too that people generally are trying to help and if you aren't understanding why something keeps being brought up then ask. The diet was a valid subject to bring up. We don't know your experience with dogs and diets like you do, so try to be as detailed as possible when you post things.. then there are those that bully just to bully and you will just have to ignore them
> 
> Thanks for clarifying everything, I was even getting frustrated for everyone else until you got more detailed.
> 
> I am glad that your pup seems to be doing better! always a good sign! :hug:


----------

